# Do you think betta's like music?



## SKA123

So I read somewhere that betta's like it when we interact with them, like talking to them. so do you think they like music? like soft music? not loud rock or whatever.


----------



## Luimeril

Caroline used to like listening to the Vocaloids with me on Youtube. she'd wiggle to the music, and loved watching the videos.


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx

Suzu like my rock music, haha he starts flaring at me and wiggling around


----------



## mjoy79

OMG. lol love it


----------



## Tropical

Hmm...I may have to try listening to music with my guy!


----------



## Creat

I always leave music on for my fish lol I think they can "hear" it or at least feel the vibrations


----------



## SKA123

right now i have my sound machine on, and it's a water sound, i think it's called rumbling creak or something, but anyway, i'm thinking that maybe it would help him think he's in a real live water stream or something


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

OMG! I'm not the only one who's noticed this! My speakers are on the same stand as my tank, so whenever I play music Bruce gets a little more energetic lol.


----------



## Laki

Would they be more-so responding to the vibrations? All I can think of is those awful ipod things with the built in betta bowl :/ My fish is on my desk and he don't seem to bother with noticing. He's more visually stimulated ^^


----------



## SKA123

mine get's annoyed when i play with him too much. he kinda looks at me then he's like, "okay i'm done with you" and he swims away


----------



## IamBonner

I don't know about music but Peta def. seems to enjoy watching tv. Before I turn it off for bed I notice him staring at it for long periods of time. He almost looks hypnotized. It's really cute <3


----------



## SKA123

looooool cuteee


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I notice that if i play music, or move my finger across the fish tank, that my fish get all excited.


----------



## SKA123

mine is continuing to flare at me. -_-


----------



## MaggieLynn

I want to try this now! I bought a coffee table that two tanks are on and my stereo fits perfectly under it all the speakers and such. I know I came into my room today and just started talking the them because I was at school and they all came to the front to greet me. can they sense me when I talk? I mean would they be able too?


----------



## SKA123

I think so, I mean mine just stares at me, but i think they like the attention, and it keeps them happy


----------



## MaggieLynn

i love it though! if i bend down by my 10 gal divided haku will just stare at me and kinda move around moving his mouth when i look at him I love it especially after a long day


----------



## SKA123

awwww adorable


----------



## Flaretacious

hmm, I have never really even thought that they might like music to listen to, LOL. I will have to try it and see if Flare and Lucky like music or not.


----------



## betta lover1507

when i had skylight, i would put on classical music, and when i would look at him, he is building a bubble nest (it worked everytime ;])


----------



## SKA123

lol


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

I tried this out, and when i play rock music Undertaker flares his fins a little bit, and Grell tends to be a bit more calm...Somtimes. XD


----------



## SKA123

awww


----------



## MaggieTheBetta

Cool , thanks


----------



## betta lover1507

betta's can be picky on things lol XP


----------



## SKA123

how are your guys picky?


----------



## missm83

i play "under the sea" from the little mermaid for my boy ...he loves it!


----------



## SKA123

i think my betta likes classical music


----------



## Tropicana

Herman is right next to my laptop on the computer desk and when I play any songs on the acoustic guitar (specifically a song called Suteki Da Ne) he seems to swim around his tank more or he comes to the side of his tank that faces my laptop which is normally where I sit. I think he likes listening to the guitar.


----------



## SKA123

lol cool a rocker fish


----------



## freeflow246

Jalen seems to like classical music a bit. He stays near my side of the tank when I play it on my laptop, and it looks like he's listening, but idk. 
I think that they can sense the vibrations, but it's probably not nearly as clear to them as it is to us.


----------



## SKA123

i just think it's cute


----------



## Dozzem

I must try it now! I bet my Ula will go nuts! He is on my book shelf so I am not sure :?


----------



## Huckfin

My beta loves classical, when i play "Salut D'Amor" for him he swims all around his cage and flares up


----------



## Huckfin

Mine loves classical! When i play "Salut d'Amor" for him he swims all around his tank and flares up!


----------

